# Hintergrundbild Vertikal=Repeat, Horizontal=no-repeat



## Avariel (13. Oktober 2003)

```
background-image: url("/images/bg.jpg");
background-repeat: no-repeat;
```
Der Code ist ja recht allgemein bekannt. Aber ist es auch möglich, ein Hintergrundbild mit Horizontal-repeat: no-repeat; und Vertikal-repeat: repeat; auszustatten? Ich hab schon ein bisschen was ausprobiert, aber nix was irgendeinen sichtbaren Erfolg gezeigt hätte


----------



## Gumbo (13. Oktober 2003)

Hättest du eine Suchmaschine wie etwa Google im Zusammenhang mit den Stichwörtern 'css background-repeat' verwendet, wärst du sicherlich auf diese Seite gestoßen:
&nbsp;&nbsp;» http://www.w3schools.com/css/pr_background-repeat.asp


----------



## prefix (14. Oktober 2003)

oder ganz kurz auf den punkt gebracht:

background-repeat: repeat-y; /* wiederhole vertikal */
background-repeat: repeat-x; /* wiederhole horizontal */


----------

